# Building new 72 gal saltwater bow tank set



## hudel (Apr 27, 2009)

*Just now starting finished tank stand and canopy but has no lights yet. Also I have Rena xP4 canister and 50 pounds of live sand*.
I am planing for four 48" T8 in canopy from Home Depot. Also two 150 watt heaters.

*Any recommendations would be appreciated.*


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont suggest a canister filter at all for this. filters (including bio wheels and bio balls are all great for freshwater tanks )

i suggest a skimmer and reading online reviews as some are garbage and others golden

welcome to the forum. could you please post more about this? stocking ideas? and so forth.


----------

